# The IAP Arkansas Chapter meeting today



## SDB777 (Nov 16, 2013)

Had a great meeting today.

The first demo was by John(who also hosted this get together at his home)...turned a great bowl from an old Southern Red Oak crotch. The jig he used on the bandsaw cut a near perfect disc that made the actual turning a lot easier....thanks John, guess I have another tool(toy) to add to my growing list!!

The bowl is going to need some more drying time before finishing....but you can get the idea from the photo's what it will end up looking like.....I hope?

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/IAP%20blanks/photo4_zps4c1d729f.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/IAP%20blanks/photo3_zpscb985ecf.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/IAP%20blanks/photo1a_zps60c001c6.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/IAP%20blanks/photo2_zps260dc2b0.jpg




to be continued.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 16, 2013)

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/IAP%20blanks/photo2a_zpse8095272.jpg




And here is a another bowl he started to turn....

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/IAP%20blanks/photo4b_zps403cd7d5.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/IAP%20blanks/photo1b_zps49f2b286.jpg




I didn't get a chance to get any photo's from Bob's demo, but he showed everyone how to make the custom finials for JrGent 1 pen kits(which could be applied to any pen kit that you can 'pop' the finial out of), and then he amazed us by doing the tiny trim ring that goes between the two pieces on the cap. And he did this all from one PR blank!!!!



We had a great meal, and swap a under $10 item.....





Scott (had some fun) B

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Scott, what kind of jig did John use to round the blank?

Ray


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 17, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Scott, what kind of jig did John use to round the blank?
> 
> Ray





Oops, always forgot to give the 'little details'....if my memory serves me correctly, Accu-rite(?sp) Circle Cutting Jig

You find the center that you would like, drill a pilot hole for the pin to insert into, place on pin, start bandsaw and push entire piece into the bandsaw blade. Once the magnet is 'felt', you turn the blank on the pin to form the circle.
Sure take the 'human error' out of making circles.




Scott (my error making circles at least) B


----------



## DKMD (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like fun!

If that guy holding down the lathe ever gets tired, there are holes in the legs of that baby that would be perfect for some bolts...

Kudos to the guy in the Hog shirt... 0 for 7 in the last 7 outings... I thought I was the only one still sporting my Razorback gear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Great looking start of a bowl. May I ask what IAP is/stands for? I would be interested in getting to know some of the local woodworkers. Thanks


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 15, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> http://www.penturners.org/


OK thanks ,taking a look . So much to see here and everywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 15, 2013)

Hawker 1 said:


> OK thanks ,taking a look . So much to see here and everywhere.


Careful of Scott though. He peddles wood on street corners enticing grown men to empty their bank accounts leaving wives and children homeless and hungry..........


----------

